# Random Scribblenauts Time-Wasting



## Notoriously Unknown (Sep 15, 2009)

So, this (evidently) is a Scribblenauts club. As of now the game comes out tomorrow in America, among other places, and because there's no club made for it yet I thought I'd step up.

So just chat about the game, about what ridiculouse ways you solved the puzzles in it, what you found would actualy pop up in the game, just basic scribbly chat.

Member list:
Notoriously Unknown
Cryptica
Blastiose
Leafpool
Flareth
Skroy Horitz
Darksong
Involutary Twitch
Heavy Lobster
Aethelstan
dragonair
Xaldin


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm actually going to go get the game after my gymnastics, so can I join?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 15, 2009)

want game...

*joins*


----------



## Autumn (Sep 16, 2009)

_have_ game :3 *join*

I'm not actually very creative in what I've done in this game... but I love it anyway. <3333

(although unfortunately my dream of going around bashing people with a trumpet is now broken D:)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 16, 2009)

Try a genie's lamp. Might be fun.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 16, 2009)

Join? I got it!

This is stupid but.....

You know 1-11 in the puzzle section. I get the flowers but the florist won't take 'em. Am I missing a flow?


----------



## Skroy (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll join, mainly because I have it now. 8D

I haven't played much of it yet unfortunately—in fact, I've only done the tutorial (college, 'nuff said)— but so far I'm loving what I see. As far as puzzles go, though, I hope it'll be on par with my love of Professor Layton puzzles as I progress (the puzzles are the main reason as to why I got the game. =P)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 16, 2009)

I owned the guy on the bike...



Spoiler



With my *motorcycle* >:D


----------



## Darksong (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll join too. :)

I summoned a camel for no reason. It's fun playing with animals. :P

Wonder if it recognizes impala?

And if it has camellia, why not clematis?
EDIT: 



Spoiler: Tornado mission



I found an Archaeopteryx useful.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Sep 17, 2009)

You're all in. :3

So I absolutly love this thing. I typed in siren, then boat and sailor. The siren attacked the ship while the sailor kept obliviously trying to follow it. X3
Then I had a leviathan attack him too. >:3


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 20, 2009)

Got the game yesterday. =D I just have one thing to say: world 10-9 (the action stage). Heck, the entirety of world 10, for that matter. But world 10-9 is priceless.

It's surprisingly hard, for a game where you can write anything... some of the stages are just like, what? The controls don't help a lot, either, but it's very rewarding when you do win. ^^


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 20, 2009)

I've had the game since it came out on Tuesday.  It is absolutely amazing, though I'm having some trouble in World 5 (I hate bullies) and the Action Stages aren't very thrilling imo, but it is still pwnsome.

Sign me up :)


----------



## Aethelstan (Sep 27, 2009)

I have the game! I love it, and I love doing time wasting things. (What, you thought I drove a car tied to a greenhouse off a cliff because I _had to_?)

I'd love to join if I may.

EDIT: I should mention an interesting discovery. Input OM NOM NOM NOM and you will get this strange metallic thing. It's freakin awesome that they even put in om nom nom nom, but I'm not sure what it does yet. Experiments will be conducted and I will try and get some answers.


----------



## Mai (Sep 28, 2009)

Can I join? I'm about to get the game


----------



## Ven (Sep 29, 2009)

I love thaT GAME and I have it. Can I join?
Also... you can put in God, devil, tornado, Ra, Zeus and Cthulu...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 2, 2009)

Gah, I can't figure out how to get past stage 9-1 >< anyone know what to do?


----------



## Mai (Oct 6, 2009)

Type in 'mind control device' shoot at something. You can ride it!! I've rode Cthulu,
a dragon, a lion, and a shark!!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Oct 6, 2009)

Cryptica said:


> Gah, I can't figure out how to get past stage 9-1 >< anyone know what to do?


-Give them all halos
-Poof in God and have him forgive them
-give yourself wings and a cord. Attach the cord the each guy and fly them seperatly over to heaven
Air vehicles wont work due to the that blasted angel destroying them all. I kid you not, he pounded on my hot air ballon untill it exploded. ;-;



dragonair said:


> Type in 'mind control device' shoot at something. You can ride it!! I've rode Cthulu,
> a dragon, a lion, and a shark!!


I use cupid for that. The Kraken and Manticore are my favorite rides. Apparently, though, you can't make a griffin or a hippogriff love you. :P


----------



## Mai (Oct 11, 2009)

My favorite is now the Manticore :)
I like the hydra a lot.
Dolphins are fun too.
Everyone, what are youre favorite rides? Air, ground, water.
For me pterodactyl,manticore, dolphin


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 11, 2009)

Cryptica said:


> Gah, I can't figure out how to get past stage 9-1 >< anyone know what to do?


Put a stairway there.


----------



## Mai (Oct 12, 2009)

I need help on 8-1. The martian one. Please?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 13, 2009)

JOIN. 

I love how they put in memes.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Oct 15, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Put a stairway there.


Too small.
That's one of the many things about Scribblenauts that irks me. If you type in stairs/escalator/bridge/other things to that extent they should be large enough to actualy help you out.
Or maybe that would make some puzzles to simple? Bah. If they make a sequal, which they probably will seeing how the game was hyped and many rushed to buy it, they should increase the size of some objects.
And definetly fix the controls.

Still, the giant dictionary somehow makes up for most shortcomings. At least, for me anyways.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 20, 2009)

If you put a stairway there they float up.

I mean I've tried it so I'm not just making a reference to a Led Zeppelin song.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 20, 2009)

a message I sent Flametail said:
			
		

> But after people started coming back, I pulled out my DS so this kid I talk to occasionally could like through my extensive Platinum Pokédex. I hear something about a tuba being used to beat people up from some tuba player and I'm all
> 
> "WE SHOULD TRY IT IN SCRIBBLENAUTS"
> 
> ...


Scribblenauts is awesome. :x


----------

